# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  القانون الأردنى للحماية من العنف الاسري

## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1:
يسمى هذا القانون قانون الحماية من العنف الاسري لسنة 2008ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية 0المادة2:
يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها ادناه ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك :-الوزارة :وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية 0الوزير :وزير التنمية الاجتماعية 0المحكمة:المحكمة المختصة 0افراد الاسرة:الاشخاص المذكورون في المادة (3) من هذا القانون ممن يقيمون في البيت الاسري 0البيت الاسري:المنزل الذي يقيم فيه افراد الاسرة معا 0المتضرر:الشخص الذي يقع عليه العنف الاسري وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون 0المكان الآمن :أي مكــان يحــقق الامن للمتضرر يعتمده الوزير 0الموظفون المكلفون :موظفو الوزارة الذين يحددهم الوزير وضباط وافراد ادارة حماية الاسرة 0ادارة حماية الاسرة:الادارة المنشأة في مديرية الامن العام والمختصة بحماية الاسرة 0المركز الامني:المركز التابع لمديرية الشرطة اينما وجد 0لجان الوفاق الاسري:أي لجنة للوفاق الاسري تؤلف وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون 
0المادة3 :
لغايات هذا القانون يقصد بأفراد الاسرة :-
أ- الزوج والزوجة بعقد زواج شرعي وابناؤهم واحفادهم 0
ب- ابناء احد الزوجين من زواج شرعي آخر 0
ج- والد ووالدة أي من الزوجين 0
د- الاخوة والاخوات لاي من الزوجين 0
هـ- الشخص المشمول بحضانة اسرة بديلة ممن لم يتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره وفقا لاحكام أي تشريع نافذ المفعول0المادة4:
أ- مع مراعاة احكام قانون العقوبات النافذ المفعول واي تشريع اخر ذي علاقة ، تطبق احكام هذا القانون على قضايا العنف الاسري 0
ب- تتمتع جميع الاجراءات والمعلومات المتعلقة بقضايا العنف الاسري التي تنظر امام أي جهة ذات علاقة بما في ذلك المحاكم بالسرية التامة 0
ج- للمحكمة مراعاة التقارير المتعلقة بقضايا العنف الاسري المقدمة اليها من الجهات الرسمية المختصة 
0المادة5-:
فيما عدا الجرائم التي تختص بها محكمة الجنايات تعتبر الجرائم الواقعة على الاشخاص الطبيعيين عنفاً اسرياً اذا ارتكبها احد افراد الاسرة تجاه أي فرد آخر منها 0
المادة6:
أ-1- تؤلف بقرار من الوزير ، بالتنسيـق مع ادارة حماية الاسرة لجان تسمى ( لجان الوفاق الاسري ) ويحدد في هذا القرار عدد اعضاء كل لجنة ويسمي احدهم رئيسا لها
02- تتولى لجان الوفاق الاسري بذل مساعي الاصلاح والتوفيق بين افراد الاسرة ، ولها الاستعانة بذوي الخبرة والاختصاص من اي جهة ذات علاقة ومن المجتمع المحلي لتحقيق هذه الغاية 
0ب- للوزير تفويض الصلاحية المنصوص عليها في البند ( 1 ) من الفقرة ( أ ) من هذه المادة لامين عام الوزارة او الى أي من مديري المديريات في الوزارة او في مراكز المحافظات والألوية ويشترط في هذا التفويض ان يكون خطيا ومحددا 0المادة7:
تعطى افضلية التحويل الى لجان الوفاق الاسري وذلك قبل اتخاذ أي من تدابير الحماية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون على ان تراعى في ذلك مصلحة الاسرة 
0المادة8:
أ- على أي من مقدمي الخدمات الطبية او الاجتماعية او التعليمية من القطاعين العام او الخاص ابلاغ الجهات المختصة حال علمه او مشاهدته اثار عنف واشعاره انها ناجمة عن عنف اسري 
ب- على الموظفين المكلفين اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لضمان سلامة المتضرر من افراد الاسرة حال علمهم بأي من قضايا العنف الاسري 0
المادة9-:
على الضابطة العدلية من افراد وضباط الامن العام الانتقال الى مكان وقوع العنف الاسري المدعى به في أي من الحالات التالية :-
أ-عند ورود بلاغ يتضمن ان هناك حالة عنف اسري قائمة او انها على وشك الوقوع 
ب--عند ورود بلاغ يتضمن خرقاً لامر حماية نافذ صدر وفقاً لاحكام هذا القانون 0
المادة10-:
يلتزم الموظفون المكلفون بضمان حماية المبلّغ بعدم الافصاح عن اسمه وهويته الا اذا تطلبت الاجراءات القضائية غير ذلك وذلك تحت طائلة المسؤولية القانونية 0
المادة11:
يجوز لمدير ادارة حماية الاسرة او رئيس قسم حماية الاسرة في قضية متعلقة بالعنف الاسري اتخاذ أي من الاجراءات المبينة ادناه كتدبير حماية احترازي لضمان عدم التعرض للمتضرر او أي من افراد الاسرة :-
أ- تعهد من المشتكى عليه بعدم التعرض للمتضرر او أي من افراد الاسرة 0ب- في حال وجود خطر على المتضرر او احد افراد اسرته يمكن اتخاذ أي من الاجراءات التالية :
-1-عدم السماح للمشتكى عليه بدخول البيت الاسري لمدة لا تزيد على (48) ساعة اذا لم يكن هناك وسيلة اخرى لتأمين الحماية للمتضرر او أي من افراد الاسرة 
.2-الاحتفاظ بالمشتكى عليه لمدة لا تزيد على (24) ساعة في ادارة حماية الاسرة او احد اقسامها لحين تأمين الحماية للمتضرر او لاي من افراد الاسرة اذا تعذر اتخاذ الإجراء المشار اليه في البند ( 1 ) من هذه الفقرة 0
المادة12:
أ- يجوز لمدير ادارة حماية الاسرة او رؤساء اقسام الحماية في المحافظات وبالتعاون والتنسيق مع الوزارة او أي من مديرياتها تحويل المتضرر و المشتكى عليه الى لجان الوفاق الاسري في المرحلــة الاولى في حــال موافقة الطرفين قبل احالة الامر الى المحكمة 0
ب- إذا لم يتم التوصل الى اتفاق بين الطرفين وفقاً لاحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة فيحال الامر الى المحكمة واذا ما تم التوصل الى اتفاق بين الطرفين تتوقف ملاحقة المشتكى عليه 0
المادة13:
أ- تصدر المحكمة حال قناعتها بضرورة حماية المتضرر وافراد الاسرة أمر حماية يلزم المشتكى عليه بأي مما يلي :
-1-عدم التعرض للمتضرر او أي من افراد الاسرة او التحريض على التعرض لهم
02-عدم الاقتراب من مكان الاقامة البديلة سواء كان مكانا آمنا او دار رعاية او أي مكان يذكر في امر الحماية
03- عدم الاضرار بالممتلكات الشخصية للمتضرر او أي من افراد الاسرة
04- تمكين المتضرر او المفوض من قبله من دخول البيت الاسري بوجود الموظف المكلف لاخذ ممتلكاته الشخصية وتسليمها لصاحب العلاقة بموجب ضبط باستلامها 0
ب- يلتــزم اطراف الشكوى بعدم التصرف بالاموال المخصصة لمعيشة الاسرة 0
المادة14:
أ- يصدر أمر الحماية من المحكمة لمدة لا تزيد على شهر ، قابلة للتجديد وفقا لاحكام هذه المادة
0ب- يجوز تجديد أمر الحماية على ان لا تتجاوز مدة الحماية ستة اشهر وذلك في أي من الحــالات التالية :-
1- اذا تم انتهاكه او خرقه من المشتكى عليه
02- اذا اقتنعت المحكمة بضرورة حماية المتضرر او أي من افراد الاسرة الذين تم ذكرهم في امر الحماية 
0ج- لاي من طرفي النزاع اثناء نفاذ قرار الحماية التقدم الى المحكمة بطلب الغائه او تعديله بناء على اي مستجدات 0د- تصدر المحكمة اي قرارات لاحقة بأمر الحماية عند الضرورة لضمان تنفيذه وسلامة افراد الاسرة 0
المادة15-: 
للمحكمة توقيف المشتكى عليه لمدة لا تزيد على اسبوع في أي من الحالات التالية كتدابير حماية :-
أ-اذا اقتنعت ان امر الحماية الاحترازي او امر الحماية لا يفي بغرض حماية المتضرر او أي من افراد الاسرة الذي يحتاج للحماية 
0ب-اذا لم يلتزم المشتكى عليه بأمر الحماية الاحترازي او امر الحماية قاصداً 0
المادة16-
أ- اذا تم خرق امر الحماية او أي من شروطه من المشتكى عليه قاصداً متعمداً فيعاقب من قبل المحكمة على النحو التالي :-
1-بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة دينار او بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين
02-بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتي دينار او بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين اذا اقتـــرن خرق امر الحمايــة باستخدام العنف تجاه أي من المشمولين به 
0 ب- اذا تكرر خرق امر الحماية لاكثر من مرتين فيعاقب المشتكى عليه بالحبس مدة لا تقــل عن ثلاثة ايام ولا تزيد على ستة اشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائتي دينار 0
المادة17- 
تنظر المحكمة بطلب التعويض بناء على طلب المتضرر او أي جهة ذات علاقة به ، على ان تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار بالاضافة للقواعد العامة ما يلي :
-أ-الوضع المالي لطرفي النزاع ومدى تأثير الزام المدعى عليه بدفع كامل التعويضات على وضع الاسرة 0
ب-المصاريف التي ترتبت نتيجة اجراءات الحماية 0
المادة18- 
في حال موافقة اطراف النزاع ، للمحكمة اتخاذ الاجراءات المبينة ادناه كبديل او اضافة الى امر الحماية :-
أ- تحويل كل من المتضرر والمشتكى عليه الى لجان الوفاق الاسري 0
ب- تحويل احد او كلا طرفي الشكوى وافراد الاسرة الى جلسات الارشاد الاسري او اعادة التأهيل النفسي والاجتماعي 
0المادة19- 
يصدر مجلس الوزراء الانظمة اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون 0
المادة20- 
يصدر الوزير التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون 0

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

اشكر الاستاذ هيثم الفقي على نشره هذا القانون الأردني المتطور والذي كان له السبق في الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع الهام،
د. شيماء

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا دكتورة شيماء على هذا التقدير وأتفق معكم فى أن هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة وأن المشرع الأردنى كان له السبق فعلا فى الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع فقام بسن القانون الماثل , ونهيب بالمشرعين العرب أن يحذوا حذو نظيرهم الأردنى فى التصدى بالقوانين لمجابهة قضايا العنف الأسرى فى ظل ازدحام كافة المحاكم فى كافة بقاع الأراضى العربية بملايين القضايا المتولدة عن ذلك العنف,ومثل هذا القانون من شأنه بمااشتمل عليه من  تدابير احترازية ووقائية ان لم يقضى تماما على ظاهرة العنف الأسرى وأن يحد قليلا من عدد القضايا المهول التى تنظرها المحاكم والمتعلقة بهذاالشأن

----------


## مرفت السجان

استاذنا الكريم هيثم 

  شاكرة فضلك وتعاونك وحقيقة جاء موضوعك في وقته حيث أننا في نادي القانون بصدد عقد ندوة في الكلية عن العنف الأسري وبالتأكيد سوف نستفيد مم اوردته من معلومات عن القانون الاردني الجديد في العنف الاسري 

 شاكرة فضلك

----------


## هيثم الفقى

عذرا أ/مرفت  توا لاحظت مداخلتك .
أنا سعيد بكونى استطعت أن أقدم ماهو مفيد لأعضاء المنتدى وأرجو من الله أن نكون دائما عند حسن ظن المنتدى بنا, وشكرا لك ,

----------


## lolya

اللقاء الثاني للحد من العنف الأسري 
ويهدف هذا اللقاء إلى متابعة ما تحقق من منجزات في مختلف المؤسسات المعنية  بالعنف الأسري في المملكة في ضوء ما صدر من توصيات في لقاء الخبراء الأول  الذي عقد العام الماضي

----------


## الدكتور عادل عامر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

